# Boot Cream



## golfdogg (Oct 10, 2006)

I found this the other day under an old house.It looks like a very old house.This is a Cavalier boot creme jar.Its embrossed with a boot on one side and a man riding a horse on the other.It was made in Baltimore.Anybody have a clue about this?


----------



## cb76er (Oct 10, 2006)

hi nate the cavalier boot cream is a pretty common bottle.i have dug alot of them.but nice find for your first one!


----------

